# All Pro Mach5400



## Cdoubs (Apr 20, 2014)

Good morning
Ready to retire the brush and roller with an airless. Found on Craigslist an All Pro mach5400 but I am unable to find information about it. Does anyone know about this unit or actually used it? 
Thank You
Chad


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Any pictures? I tried google bit only came up with maintenance pdfs

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdoubs (Apr 20, 2014)

*Pics*

Here are a couple of pictures


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Its a Graco 190 built by AMS. As Graco bought out Airlessco they also bought out ASM. Will run a .019" Tip.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

ASM AllPro Mach 5400 Sprayer Manual

Displacement Pump Manual


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

good job Spray GUy


----------



## Cdoubs (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank Yal very much for your help.


----------

